# Протрузии в ШОП и еще куча проблем. Как с этим жить?



## Юлия2323 (22 Ноя 2019)

Не понимаю как с диска скинуть фотографии! буду пытаться ...пока так ! я уже на грани нервного срыва! очень надеюсь на помощь! в сентябре сделала мрт ....жалобы были на слабость, головокружение, туман в голове, онемение рук и ног временное, мурашки! Пошла к неврологу  ! она только поулыбалась ! типа ничего страшного! назначила уколы!фламандекс, калмирекс, таблетки хондроксид! Всё! лфк! Толку от лечения нет! все тоде самое! очень переживаю , 2 деток а я вечно как зомби( что посоветуете?


----------



## La murr (23 Ноя 2019)

@Юлия2323, Юлия, здравствуйте!
О том, как разместить в своей теме снимки, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Юлия2323 (23 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, а эти не подойдут??? что в вопросе? и не совсем поняла как пригласить врача в тему((((( очень хотелось бы послушать врача @Доктор Ступин! написала ему в личную переписку! не знаю верно ли поступила! спасибо что помогаете!


----------



## La murr (23 Ноя 2019)

@Юлия2323, Фёдор Петрович не оставит Вас без внимания. 
Если будет недостаточно информации, врачи на это укажут.


----------



## Юлия2323 (23 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, спасибо Вам огромное! очень буду ждать !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2019)

> жалобы были на слабость, головокружение, туман в голове, онемение рук и ног временное, мурашки!


Жалобы как-то не позвоночно-неврологические, а больше психо-неврологические.
Потому и не помогают лекарства.


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за внимание!!!! а вообще это опасные протрузии??? и уже 3 мм(((( у меня страх появился после мрт(((( поняла что голову надо лечить? а с шеей как быть???

а еще что такое сагитальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне с7 -13 мм?? это сильно сужено??? в интернете почитала что это плохо(( почему врачи вообще не берут это во внимание??? и это я сходила к платному врачу !!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Так не читайте интернет.
Так у трети людей.
Делите ситуацию на части.
1. Есть проблемка в позвоночнике.
2. Есть страх.
Если и есть связь, то не прямая.


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам что так терпеливо отвечаете! а если отбросить эмоциональную мою часть все же требуется лечение вот даже этого канала??и протрузий? что б потом локти не кусать ! извиняюсь за миллион вопросов! но реально больше не у кого и спросить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Требуется.
Требуется лечение мышц и суставов. Так, чтобы боли были минимальными.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, оооо! пока нет ! вот недавно на форуме! буду искать! обязательно! но самое обидное как таковой боли то нет(((( основная жалоба состояние не стояние! слабость....с июля с переменным успехом то легче то опять( тяжело от этого! невролог списала все на шею!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Вы спросили надо ли лечить имеющиеся проблемы в позвоночнике. Эта тема хорошо изложена в теме про лечение боли в спине. А ситуацию с Вашим психоэмоциональным состоянием, гипероценивающим проблемы позвоночника надо отдельно. Или совместно.


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам огромное! за ваше терпение вот таким как я отвечать! ) Я не думала что преувеличиваю..... в шее просто всё рядом, эти протрузии, что вообще с ними дальше будет, канал то этот сужен. Короче пожалела уже что это Мрт сделала! МЕНЬШЕ ЗНАЕШЬ -крепче спишь! Паника видимо из за того что лечение не приносит результатов длительное время! от этого и накопилось все это! буду изучать тему! Надеятся пока ненакого! Форум очень информативен!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

@Юлия2323, у вас головокружения сами по себе появились или были чем-то спровоцированы? Может вы ЛФК для шеи делали? Может лечились у мануального терапевта?


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

Самое начало головокружений не могу ни с чем связать! ребенка таскала может из за этого!(((( а потом за переживания о состояние видимо начало накладываьься ....сама не пойму((((( что именно спровоцировало! а потом я пошла на мрт......и это было видимо моей ошибкой! врачи всерьез вообще не видят проблему, а я судя по заключению вижу что все серьезно((( и теперь не могу вернуть состояние свое и вернуться к обычной жизни((((

про мануального терапевта.....начала посещать остеопата! после того как поняла что медицина мне не поможет! 2 недели я просто пархала.....после 3 посещения стал о плохо!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

Юлия2323 написал(а):


> ..после 3 посещения стал о плохо


Там в шее есть какое-то нервное сплетение. Если на него нажать, то возникает излишняя возбудимость, сердцебиение, головокружение, вегето-сосудистая дистония. Пока не пройдёт можно каким-нибудь успокаивающим полечиться. Может вам настойку пустырника попить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Юлия2323 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам огромное! за ваше терпение вот таким как я отвечать! ) Я не думала что преувеличиваю..... в шее просто всё рядом, эти протрузии, что вообще с ними дальше будет, канал то этот сужен. Короче пожалела уже что это Мрт сделала! МЕНЬШЕ ЗНАЕШЬ -крепче спишь! Паника видимо из за того что лечение не приносит результатов длительное время! от этого и накопилось все это! буду изучать тему! Надеятся пока ненакого! Форум очень информативен!


Так и начинайте с лечения паники. Верните свое состояние к такому же как у соседки, у которой тоже есть протрузии в шее, да и пара грыж.


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Там в шее есть какое-то нервное сплетение. Если на него нажать, то возникает излишняя возбудимость, сердцебиение, головокружение, вегето-сосудистая дистония. Пока не пройдёт можно каким-нибудь успокаивающим полечиться. Может вам настойку пустырника попить?


с остеопатом всегда на связи! она меня смотрела после 3 приема ! что то подправила! Говорит организм выстраивает новый баланс как то так! Надо наверно! А еще поменьше в инете сидеть и читать! А то почитала что протрузии 3 мм в шее это очень много! да и она в центр у меня! Короче сама себе диагнозов плюсом написала! А что еще остается если врачи не видят проблемы! А еще сейчас у меня напряжение постоянно в шее ! мне уже как то неудобно ныть! А у вас тоже что то похожее??? Вот думаю может я зря к остеопату пошла?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и начинайте с лечения паники. Верните свое состояние к такому же как у соседки, у которой тоже есть протрузии в шее, да и пара грыж.


Поняла! Лечим голову для начала! Жаль что у нас нет таких врачей как Вы((( У них реально одно лечение на всех( Лишь бы написать чтотто и что бы от них отстали! А ведь профилактика и своевременное лечение тоже важно! Даже Лфк....говорю можно ли начать заниматься при моей проблеме! А в ответ как хотите..... это не обязательно! А почитав форум многие пишут что это очень важно! Вот и врачи.....


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

Юлия2323 написал(а):


> А у вас тоже что то похожее??? Вот думаю может я зря к остеопату пошла?


Не, я не по шее. На счёт остеопата вам видней.


Юлия2323 написал(а):


> с остеопатом всегда на связи! она меня смотрела после 3 приема ! что то подправила! Говорит организм выстраивает новый баланс как то так! Надо наверно! А еще поменьше в инете сидеть и читать!


А я вот посидел и почитал, что очень часто бывает такая ситуация. Пациент приходит к мануальному терапевту (остеопату). Тот ему что-то как-бы вправляет в шее (или не вправляет). При этом задевает то нервное сплетение, о котором я писал. После чего головокружение и ВСД. Часто это делается специально, чтобы пациент подумал, что ему там что-то не так вправили и надо вправить это обратно. После чего пациент уже постоянно ходит к мануальщику на какие-то манипуляции с шеей. При этом ему становится всё хуже и хуже. Возможно это и не про вас.


----------



## Юлия2323 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, остеопата нашла только по отзывам! стольким помогла! причем без навязывания..... она после 3 раза сказала всё...больше не надо ! придешь через месяц на проверку! все ок! а мне поплохело! После звонка ходила к ней ! Она бесплатно! мне помогала облегчить состояние! Объяснила почему и что болит!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Ноя 2019)

Вам нужен психотерапевт (не путать с психологом и психиатром!).


----------



## Юлия2323 (25 Ноя 2019)

вот сегодня опять на фоне общей слабости


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вам нужен психотерапевт (не путать с психологом и психиатром!).


тоесть я преувеличиваю свои проблемы со здоровьем? ех надо занятся поиском грамотного специалиста! Спасибо Вам за отклик!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2019)

Юлия2323 написал(а):


> основная жалоба состояние не стояние!


Я не понял. Вы вроде женщина?


----------



## Юлия2323 (25 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Я не понял. Вы вроде женщина?


не стояние тела имела ввиду!!!! может не так выразилась!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Ноя 2019)

Юлия2323 написал(а):


> вот сегодня опять на фоне общей слабости
> 
> тоесть я преувеличиваю свои проблемы со здоровьем? ех надо занятся поиском грамотного специалиста! Спасибо Вам за отклик!


Вы не преувеличиваете свои проблемы со здоровьем.


----------



## Юлия2323 (26 Ноя 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а можно Вам вопрос....была у остеопата вчера! хожу к ней периодически....она чуть поправила таз, стала подниматься выше ....а у меня было напряжение в шее ... она говорит это блуждающий нерв, она водила там как то и прям чувствовала что ком какой то ходит ькла сюда ...выше через горло...и потом все прошло! стало легко легко! ушла ....а сегодняв обед под челюстью появился как комочек ...стал опять спускаться в шею....прям чувствую ...и как будто ком ! из за чего это ????если не сложно ответте пожалуйста


----------

